# Target bow selection



## KM68 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all. I've been thinking about switching from re-curve to compound for target shooting. I've seen lots of people using PSE and Hoyt, so I've had lots of feedback from them about why they prefer one or the other. Was wondering if anyone uses Mathews for target shooting. Your input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

When I made the switch from Traditional to Compound I went with a lightly used Hoyt Protec and still have it now (almost can't let it go due to sentimental value).


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Mathews makes a great target bow (or three...). Both Apex 7 and 8 are still a top notch bow (and readily available used), as well as the Conquest 4. I've owned and shot both the 7 and 8, which are a little heavy on the mass weight side (I switched to a Moneymaker from PSE which is about a 1/2 lb lighter). For many years you could flip a coin as to which would be on the podium at tournaments... a Mathews (Apex or conquest) or a Hoyt (Ultra/Pro-Elite/Tech).

Still great bows all around. The only downside to most target bows is a relatively low draw length change on the cams... they're all optimized for a small range at best, and most Mathews come with a hard cam that has no adjustment (all apexs). The great news is that parts are readily available as they've all been around a long time. Check out the classifieds section.

Btw... I still have my apex7... I just can't let it go yet... :embara:


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have an apex 7, friend has an apex 8 and his wife conquest 4 both of them are competition shooters I'm just getting started.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

All three of those companies are top notch in every way. You won't make a bad decision with Hoyt, PSE, or Mathews. What ever brand you local retailer is behind, is the one you should go with. They will have a very good working relationship with the Canadian Distributor of the bow you choose. If parts, or warranty work is required, (unlikely with todays great bows) a good retailer relationship with the Canadian distributor is a big plus.


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Mathews makes a great target bow (or three...). Both Apex 7 and 8 are still a top notch bow (and readily available used), as well as the Conquest 4. I've owned and shot both the 7 and 8, which are a little heavy on the mass weight side (I switched to a Moneymaker from PSE which is about a 1/2 lb lighter). For many years you could flip a coin as to which would be on the podium at tournaments... a Mathews (Apex or conquest) or a Hoyt (Ultra/Pro-Elite/Tech).
> 
> Still great bows all around. The only downside to most target bows is a relatively low draw length change on the cams... they're all optimized for a small range at best, and most Mathews come with a hard cam that has no adjustment (all apexs). The great news is that parts are readily available as they've all been around a long time. Check out the classifieds section.
> 
> Btw... I still have my apex7... I just can't let it go yet... :embara:


Look at PSE Dominator, Dominator 3d (if looking for a shorter ata) or a supra. All have an adjustable dl somewhere between 27 to 31 with no mods or even a press neded.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

gla1 said:


> Look at PSE Dominator, Dominator 3d (if looking for a shorter ata) or a supra. All have an adjustable dl somewhere between 27 to 31 with no mods or even a press neded.


The Bow Shop in Waterloo currently has several (read as : 6-8) target bows in stock, including a Moneymaker, several Dominators, a couple Apex7s and at least one Hoyt (but I believe it's a short draw).

I'd give em a call, they do mail order/ship across Canada.


----------



## Connor Marceaux (Feb 23, 2014)

If you're shooting target hoyt normally dominates in that area but in 3d mathews dominates. You just need to go find the bow you want and go shoot it and see how it feels


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

If your budget is not an issue I would suggest to look at the DST40 ...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

shootthewhatnow said:


> The Bow Shop in Waterloo currently has several (read as : 6-8) target bows in stock, including a Moneymaker, several Dominators, a couple Apex7s and at least one Hoyt (but I believe it's a short draw).
> 
> I'd give em a call, they do mail order/ship across Canada.


Bow Shop has several Target Hoyts in rite now.
As well as a Prime one and several others.
Give a call.They ship world wide

Shawn


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just traded my Hoyt PCXL yesterday on here.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

For target..........running for a popular brands like M or H or P can definitely keep you in the safe zone, but if you want to get into exotics you may want to shout me a pm :wink:


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Many people will tell you to use their particular brand of bow and to be fair they really believe that their advice is sound and their bow is the best, after all they use it. There are many excellent bows being made by the top manufacturers and you really can't go wrong with any of the top ranked companies.

In answer to your question, Matthews makes an excellent bow, their Apex 7 and Apex 8 have won major championships. However I know people who shoot these bows and they will tell you that they feel fatigued quickly because of the force exerted and the shock at release. Other manufacturers you might want to consider are Hoyt, PSE, OK Archery, APA and Darton.

Things to look for in a target bow vary from what you would look for in a hunting bow. A target bow generally has a longer axle which gives it some forgiveness for minor errors. A hunting bow will have a shorter axle for navigating forested areas and they are generally faster. A 3D bow will be a combination of the two, a longer axle than a hunting bow and faster speed to compensate for distance calculation errors.

There are formulas for calculating draw length but keep in mind they are averages and people are not proportionately equal. A good place to start would be to measure your wingspan finger tip to finger tip and then divide the number by 2.5. If you have a couple of inches on either side of this number you should be all right for adjusting.

Whichever brand you choose be sure to get one that is easily adjustable for draw length. Too long and you will not have a consistent anchor or release, too short and you will feel all bunched up and aiming will be unsteady. Another thing to keep in mind is poundage, don't over do it, build it up slowly. Many archers have used bows that were too strong for them and done significant damage to their shoulders and now shoot cross bows.

As others have mentioned, your local pro shop is a good place to start. If you have to drive hours or ship your bow to get service this should be a factor. Once you know what brand you are looking for and know what your sizing is some excellent bows can be found in the classified ads here an AT. Good Luck!


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

If I were looking at a new compound I'd look first at APA and OK.


----------



## KM68 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all the good advice.


----------

